# Down to 2: LG 60PK550 vs. Pana 58V10



## alewisdvm (Jul 8, 2010)

Well, deciding between these two.
The LG950 is too expensive.

The 550 can be picked up at some places for $1600ish
The 58V10, for whereever it is still available, about $1800ish.

Comments?
Thanks


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

alewisdvm said:


> Well, deciding between these two.
> The LG950 is too expensive.
> 
> The 550 can be picked up at some places for $1600ish
> ...


I've always been partial to Panny's.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

This is a tough choice. The Panasonic may be a bit better in the blacks, but given the 2009 fiasco with rising black levels and the arrogance of Panasonic's response to the matter, I have to doubt the value of this aspect of the performance. In other areas the Samsung is better in several ways, and can be calibrated to more precisely reproduce the rec.709 color standards.

From a service perspective, however, it is hard for me to recommend Samsunb for anything. Their record has repeatedly indicated a willingness to trade parts quality for price in order to buy market share, and their treatment of their authorized servicers is such that many have dropped them and others that remain in their network are considering doing the same. Panasonic has been one of the better choices in terms of service, support, and their relationship with service shops.


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

With respect to Panasonic and the black level issues, I share Leonard's concerns, as I've stated here before, but even with that being said, I still believe they give an excellent picture (perhaps the best in current production) and some reports show the levels post-rise still blacker than Samsung.


----------



## alewisdvm (Jul 8, 2010)

Hello. Despite the black level advantages of the other tv's, I just didn't feel the use of the tv, and the "eye" of my wife and I, it would make enough difference.

Picked up a new LG 60PK550 for $1312 using ebay and the last remaining days of the bing cashback.

I'll keep everyone posted on my feelings when I get it.


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

Congrats on pulling the trigger! I'm sure you'll get much enjoyment from it!
Everyone makes their buying decisions based on different criteria, and that's what's so great about capitalism!


----------



## Michael Osadciw (Apr 4, 2009)

Congrats on the TV! The TV can be made to look very nice. Make sure you pick up a copy of Digital Video Essentials as a minimum to get your TV looking the way it is supposed to.


----------



## alewisdvm (Jul 8, 2010)

Hello, 
Famiiar with the DVE disc, but should I even be trying to due any calibration during the break-in period?

Also, 
With all the different modes: cinema, sport, etc...
Would't they all end up having the same exact settings, or do you literally calibrate for each one.
Or, 
Are you leaving those settings alone and only calibrating the ISF 1 and ISF 2 expert modes?

Thanks


----------



## Michael Osadciw (Apr 4, 2009)

For best image quality, you only need to adjust in the EXPERT 1 & 2 (day settings, night settings).

Do adjust now! There is no real break-in period for TVs. The only thing you are doing is delaying yourself from watching good video! You will always need to revisit your TV once in a while with a slight readjustment...as using the TV does wear down the image...


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

While it does make sense to adjust a set right from the start if you have the capability, there is most certainly a break in period in many sets, but mostly with PDPs. Being a phosphor based technology, the early life of the set is the time when most of the aging occurs rapidly. In the first few hundred hours, the phosphors change visibly and are most sensitive to differential aging (burn-in). Brightness and gray scale will shift by a few percent. Also, being a technology that requires higher current levels and using high current devices, there may be some changes in the panel drive circuits. This has certainly been the case in some of the early LG products and I find that when repairing them, the scan waveforms sometimes change as the parts age in over a few days.

Adjust it now, then again after a few hundred hours of use.


----------



## alewisdvm (Jul 8, 2010)

Hi All, 
The LG 60pk550 has been great.
Yes there is reflections to deal with. I'll be hanging a curtain over the blinds to get rid of any horizontal and vertical light shadows.

I have not really calibrated yet. Looking to get either the dVE disc or the Spears and Munsil.

I heard the Spears was much easier to use and almost as good?

Comments?


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Better in some ways. Both have their advantages. Either will be fine.

Start by turning any "enhancements" off. You can tweak with them once you get it looking right to see if they do something that you want and at what level they are useful. Eliminate the variables first to make your adjustment of the set easier.

I suggest the term "adjust" rather than "calibrate" unless you are using some reference device to make measurements. This avoids confusion.


----------

